# 86 n/a won't start



## dylan_chit (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello all, I have an 86 300zx non-turbo 5 speed that will not start. Here's the run down. I bought the car last weekend for $400 with a dead battery. I was told the clutch was out. I got it home and charged the battery. When I went to start the car all I heard was click. I looked around for a while with a multimeter and found out the clutch saftey switch was bad. I bypassed it by putting a wire in the connecter going to both wires comming into it. Went to start the car and it just clicked. Went under the hood and 2 wires in a connecter coming from the starter were unplugged. Im assuming this is why it wont start. Does anyone know where to plug it in.


----------

